# Painting a Dryer Vent Duct?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You would need high heat paint


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it is a pvc type vent duct the paint will never stick. A plastic primer may not take the heat.


----------



## sillyboy22 (Oct 14, 2009)

It's an aluminum duct. I've never heard of high heat paint, but I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## sillyboy22 (Oct 14, 2009)

I can't seem to find high heat paint in any color other than black. I was hoping to paint my duct white so it blends in with the wall. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You are probably just finding box store barbecue grill paint or something? Try an automotive store and see if they have a white engine paint in stock? High heat stuff also comes in white. You will only need a tiny spray can if they sell such things? May need primer too for raw metal. 

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/engine.html 

IMO, high heat paint may be a bit of overkill for your application. On the other hand, a can of engine enamel will not break the bank I guess. I have used the stuff a time or two for painting antique radiators where clients wanted a certain gloss look. They haven't died yet from having the stuff in their interiors as far as I know. The thin coat of whatever you put on your dryer vent and toxins, if any, released is not what is gonna get ya of all the things outgassing in your house! Of course things are all cumulative so I don't mean to sound casual about it. 

Since high heat paints have ceramic in the resins I would make sure to have at least a dust mask on as they will go airborne when you spray!

And it doesn't really matter for this post, but could you click on your username and indicate at least your basic geographic location? It will help us all if you have posts that are location sensitive in the future.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Basically any quality 100% acrylic latex will work. You don't want to use oil, as oil can not withstand heat as much as latex, the oil over time will crack and become brittle, you can even use acrylic latex on interior radiators with no problems, I would use something like Sherwin Williams Superpaint, as it can be painted over aluminium.


----------



## sillyboy22 (Oct 14, 2009)

Great! Thanks so much!

--Chris


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)




----------

